# Guitar tech in Edmonton?



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent (caring) guitar tech with reasonable rates and turnaround in the Edmonton area? The last one I used did a real number on my Washburn so I am a little leary now. 

I could take the Larrivee back to L&McQ for my complimentary set-up, but I'm told it could take a while. I just need to get a set-up done, and I would like to get the guitar back without any scratches, dents, abrasions or tool gouges...


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

So I stopped into L&McQ today with guitar in hand, and as it turns out I didn't need a set up. I needed to put medium gauge strings back on as this particular model comes set-up for these. I had thought that all Larrivees come set-up with lights so to my line of thinking I had already ramped up when I strapped on a set of D'Addario 85-15 medium-lights (taking a tip from Flowerday in an earlier thread).

Anyways the mediums are back on and the guitar is sounding great (no buzzing) but my original post still stands...if you guys know of anyone worthy :bow: please let me know.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback jroberts. I have only been in Alfie Meyher's shop a couple of times, but I know they have a great reputation for selling and servicing acoustic instruments. I wll have to make a point to frequent this store a little more frequently to develop some rapport with the staff.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Went to Meyher's last night*

Went to Meyher's last night on my way home from work looking for a bluegrass instructional DVD. We previewed a couple disks, and although the Tony Rice and Steve Kaufman videos were interesting, I opted to pick up a couple of new instructional books instead. I got "Teach Yourself Bluegrass Guitar" by Russ Barenberg (with audio CD) and "Hotlicks for Bluegrass Guitar" by Orrin Star. Both books are just chock full of bluegrass standards, with chord progressions, lyrics, melody tabs and fills, runs and turnarounds. 

I think I will be keeping busy and self entertained for quite some time to come. evilGuitar:


----------

